# IBS??



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi
I have posted before.. Still struggling with same problem. Need to go to the toilet and explode first thing in the morn. Then until lunch a gurgling tummy. Better throughout day though hungry at evening time. Is this IBS or pregnancy side effect. Should I be worried? 
0604


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi 0604,

Sounds like you have the same problem as me. I'm having a terrible time with IBS. Loose bowels, permanent tummy cramps and pains and generally feel like pooh the whole time.

I saw my GP a few weeks ago who thought I had gallstones but I wasn't convinced. I then went back to GP on Weds due to contstant tummy ache and was admitted to hospital to be checked out. All fine with baby, it just seems that the growing baby is pushing stomach and bowels all over the place and really irritating them. They didn't give me any hints or tips other than try and see what foods may make it worse and to take Gaviscon at every meal time and again at bed time.

I would recommend seeing GP just in case they want to get things checked any further (seems I also have a UTI which is why i'm feeling worse this week). If it is IBS then it shouldn't be a problem for the baby but just makes you feel pants.

S xxxx


----------

